# $4 dog collars/leashes/bowls plus free shipping



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

This is another spiffy dog sale, I got one of the collars and its so awesome, very soft and comfortable to the dog, dries fast after Uno goes swimming, cute designs. 

https://www.spiffydog.com/home.php?cat=270

(you have to sign up first on the left hand side then login to take advantage of the offer)


Sale Ends midnight July 5th (mon)


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

You always find the good deals!:smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> You always find the good deals!


So true. 
And, thanks for taking the time to post them.
I really like these collars, they are great for dogs that swim all the time.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

always glad to share  they just sent me notifications in the mail when they have offers, which is pretty neat.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

cant beat that! awesome find, thanks!


----------

